# The Tiddy Bear



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I'm getting one of these for my wife. Suppose it comes with motorboat action? LOL


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I always thought it was spelled t-i-t-t-y, but I suppose a "double d" makes a certain kind of sense...


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I volunteered to be one...
The first woman that talks looks like an addict...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Teddy + titty = tiddy

Combine a Tiddy Bear with a Tickle Me Elmo, then you'll have a winner.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

You guys think this is funny?

It's damn painful to have a strap riveted into your back. Trust me.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Beam me down, Scotty.


----------

